# Looking for schools in Central TX



## ivey_usmc (Mar 22, 2009)

I live just  north of Austin and I was trying to find a school for emt B through emt P. I know there is ACC but is there any where else?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know about EMT-B, but I imagine there are multiple options in an area that big.  There certainly are in Houston and Dallas-Fort Worth.

At the paramedic level, ACC is the only accredited paramedic program in Central Texas.  The next closest is UTHSC in San Antonio, unless you want to go to Houston or DFW.


----------



## austinmedic77 (Mar 23, 2009)

there are many other schools in the area for emt-b to emt-p, they include but are not limited to: ACC, Temple college in temple (both accredited), TEEX in college station, Acadian Ambulance in austin, san antonio college, UTHS in san antonio.  That being said they are not all created equal (for example TEEX offers a 10 week program, ACC is 5+ semesters) and all cost different amounts, not all are eligable for financial aid or gi bill ect.  Additionally, while employers would never say this outloud there is a preference for certain schools over others.  For example graduates of ACC seem to do better when applying at A/TCEMS and Wilco EMS seems to prefer temple grads.  This is probably due to the clinical rides taking place at the respective departments and the grads being already familiar with the systems and being groomed for those systems if you will.  Hope this helps.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 23, 2009)

austinmedic77 said:


> there are many other schools in the area for emt-b to emt-p, they include but are not limited to: ACC, Temple college in temple (both accredited), TEEX in college station, Acadian Ambulance in austin, san antonio college, UTHS in san antonio.  That being said they are not all created equal (for example TEEX offers a 10 week program, ACC is 5+ semesters) and all cost different amounts, not all are eligable for financial aid or gi bill ect.  Additionally, while employers would never say this outloud there is a preference for certain schools over others.  For example graduates of ACC seem to do better when applying at A/TCEMS and Wilco EMS seems to prefer temple grads.  This is probably due to the clinical rides taking place at the respective departments and the grads being already familiar with the systems and being groomed for those systems if you will.  Hope this helps.



Anyone who chooses the TEEX 10 week is automatically rejected from our hiring process.


----------



## austinmedic77 (Mar 23, 2009)

as they should be I was mearly pointing out all of the options available here.  I would concur that the TEEX 10 week program is ill advised and would never recommend anything less then a full college accredited course with a minumum of an associates degree.  I have long been an advocate of more stringent education requirements to become certified to practice, I would be more than comfortable with and would support requiring a BS to practice at the paramedic level in Texas.  That being said these schools do exist and he/she should be aware of the variations and options so that they can see why a college level education should be persued.  There is also a lot that would claim in the central texas area that many of the associate degree programs available do not measure up.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 24, 2009)

austinmedic77 said:


> there are many other schools in the area for emt-b to emt-p, they include but are not limited to: ACC, Temple college in temple (both accredited)...


Temple is a fine school, but it is not accredited.  I expect that they are in the process though, in anticipation of 2011.  Probably easier to get into than ACC too just because of population.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 26, 2009)

ivey_usmc said:


> I live just  north of Austin and I was trying to find a school for emt B through emt P. I know there is ACC but is there any where else?


Temple college


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Temple is a fine school, but it is not accredited.  I expect that they are in the process though, in anticipation of 2011.  Probably easier to get into than ACC too just because of population.



Just to be sure one has completed graduated from the program before the end of 2012 if they are not an accredited school. Rules of accreditation take effect.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.jems.com/resources/directory/Accredited_EMT_and_Paramedic_Programs.html


----------



## Fedekz (Feb 17, 2010)

austinmedic77 said:


> as they should be I was mearly pointing out all of the options available here.  I would concur that the TEEX 10 week program is ill advised and would never recommend anything less then a full college accredited course with a minumum of an associates degree.  I have long been an advocate of more stringent education requirements to become certified to practice, I would be more than comfortable with and would support requiring a BS to practice at the paramedic level in Texas.  That being said these schools do exist and he/she should be aware of the variations and options so that they can see why a college level education should be persued.  There is also a lot that would claim in the central texas area that many of the associate degree programs available do not measure up.  Just my $0.02.



The Houston Fire Department uses TEEX, I went to the 10 week TEEX course. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fedekz said:


> The Houston Fire Department uses TEEX, I went to the 10 week TEEX course. Nothing wrong with it.



Houston hmmm.....................


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 17, 2010)

We had one ten week patch factory wonder come down here; oh my god if that program turns out people like him and they are allowed to practice any form of prehospital medicine, I am a very, very worried man.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 17, 2010)

The TEEX paramedic program is truly an embarasement to prehospital medicine in the state of Texas, and to an organization that provides first class training in many other fields.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 18, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> ...is truly an embarasement to prehospital medicine...



Have you been reading my file? 

Seriously tho I totally agree mate; these 10 week wonder courses scare the poo out of me consdering an Intensive Care Paramedic (ALS) in this part of the world has around five years of education and experience.  However, it would appear ten weeks is enough, we're obviously doing something wrong!


----------



## Jersey (Feb 22, 2010)

The TEEX 10 week course was at one point being taught by a paramedic with less than 1.5 years since he got his card and less than half a year of experience as a paramedic. From what I hear, he's still there.


----------



## KELRAG (Mar 22, 2010)

*Central Tex Schools*

Temple College has a very comprehensive approach.  They make book smart medics which sometimes do and sometimes dont translate to success on the street.  Temple college is a good pick for those who want to be in EMS.  If all ur looking to do is get the patch in order to get a fire job, prob not the most efficient program. I'm a FF/medic and understand those who have no desire to do EMS and only are medics bc they are required or fired.  Luckily in my dept there are only a few of these.

  MCC in Waco has a good school which will be excellent in the next year.


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Houston hmmm.....................



Exactly, not really the cream of the crop. Sadly, they felt that HCC's program was too intense, so they went with TEEX. Bad to worse if you ask me.................


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 23, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> Exactly, not really the cream of the crop. Sadly, they felt that HCC's program was too intense, so they went with TEEX. Bad to worse if you ask me.................



At least we have some comfort in the fact Dallas Fire-Rescue go to a 20 week patch factory for warm pulses at Parkland/UTSW right? 

I mean that's almost double the edumakushin!


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 23, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> At least we have some comfort in the fact Dallas Fire-Rescue go to a 20 week patch factory for warm pulses at Parkland/UTSW right?
> 
> I mean that's almost double the edumakushin!



True, but I'd take a firemonkey from Dallas over one from Houston 7 days a week and twice on Sunday.................


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 23, 2010)

In all fairness, UTSW gets Parkland.. that just makes it unfair


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> In all fairness, UTSW gets Parkland.. that just makes it unfair



Location, location, location


----------

